# Wawa?! Fry in new tank?!



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So I finally get the old fluval 204 going in my 22gal (I think I'll need to upgrade someday, I feel the tank still needs more flow). I'm staring at the water wondering how to minimize algae when what do I see?










A little dot moving about! Yes, my supposedly brand new tank has a random fry in it. Must've hitchhiked somehow on my cabombas or some other plant I moved from my 20gal. Wierd! Now what's my chance of seeing him grow up so I know who made babies without me noticing...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be an egg on the plant. Then it just hatch. Perhaps it is your ram


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on your surprise fry lol Feed him microworms, hopefully u can see it grow and find out what is it


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Congratz on your surprise fry lol Feed him microworms, hopefully u can see it grow and find out what is it


he has an egg sac, no?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> he has an egg sac, no?


Seems in the pic that there is no more sac, also the sac dont last forever u know  lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

4 days after free swimming the egg sacks are gonzo and they need to feed


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

my con fry are almost 2 weeks old and i havent fed them anything (specifically for them) and theyre still alive

Ive noticed the parents wiggling in the gravel, stirring up sediment quite a bit, maybe this is a way to feed them?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

could be , but it wouldnt hurt them to grind up some flakes or pellets to dust and toss em something if you want them to grow fast but they will just eat scraps too , but im sure the parents will be not stirring up sedement for the babies but more likely prepping a new spawning site, every 28 days my friend ,they usually prep about a week before , keep an eye on it anyways


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I just ground up some flakes to dust and gave it to them, the parents got more excited about the food than the fry did


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I tried grinding up flakes to powder for the fry in my tank last night and he wasn't interested either.


----------

